
Aus govt monitors media critics, releases private data to “correct the record” - ro_sharp
https://newmatilda.com/2017/03/03/how-to-get-alan-tudge-to-notice-you-without-even-really-trying-criticize-centrelink-hell-pull-your-file/
======
ro_sharp
> [Campbell] described an official program of social media surveillance, in
> which Centrelink monitors social media for critics, and sends private
> information about those critics to the Minister’s office.

> Campbell also described an interpretation of social security law so broad
> that it effectively adds up to a license for the Department to disclose
> information against any citizen criticising government policy.

> the Department believes it can disclose private data on individuals from
> other government agencies such as the Australian Tax Office.

